# PSA Clubs near Windsor, ON?



## Elisabeth Parent (May 5, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to move back to my home town near Windsor, Ontario (in Canada) and would like to know if there are any PSA clubs in the area? I am also willing to cross the border for training.

I currently am involved in schutzhund and a few other sports with my dogs and have recently been introduced to PSA and really enjoy it. It is something I would like to continue if I move back to the area but have been away for about 10 years so am unsure of what is around there anymore.

Recommendations are very much appreciate. 

Thank you!


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

There is a new PSA club in Hamilton Ontario called Southern Ontario PSA. 

http://psak9.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Clubs_WebVersion_February1.pdf


----------



## Elisabeth Parent (May 5, 2010)

Thanks - that is close to where I live now (Kitchener-Waterloo)... but would be a 4 or more hour trek from where I am looking to move. Unfortunately not realistic with my new work schedule.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Not too much in PSA around Windsor... you obviously know where we are, and we do French Ring.

If you're interested in Ring, I can point you toward a number of very good people in Michigan - Lansing area.


----------



## Elisabeth Parent (May 5, 2010)

Ryan Venables said:


> Not too much in PSA around Windsor... you obviously know where we are, and we do French Ring.
> 
> If you're interested in Ring, I can point you toward a number of very good people in Michigan - Lansing area.


Yes, definitely know where you guys are! I would like to come out as soon as my schedule slows down a bit!

If you could pass the information about the clubs/people in Michigan - Lansing that would be wonderful! I saw the photo's of the recent seminar that occurred on a friends facebook and it looked like a great time! Wish I would of known about it sooner as I would of made plans to come out!

Much appreciated!


----------



## Lisa McKay (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome Elisabeth, I am from the Windsor area myself. No PSA clubs around here, but maybe in MI? Have you checked the PSA website? Lots of Schutzhund clubs around though, a couple on this side of the border and a whole slew in MI and as Ryan said there are some FR clubs in MI also.


----------



## Elisabeth Parent (May 5, 2010)

Lisa McKay said:


> Welcome Elisabeth, I am from the Windsor area myself. No PSA clubs around here, but maybe in MI? Have you checked the PSA website? Lots of Schutzhund clubs around though, a couple on this side of the border and a whole slew in MI and as Ryan said there are some FR clubs in MI also.


Hi there - your in Windsor? Awesome! What sort of sports are you involved in?

I figured there wouldn't be much in terms of PSA in the Windsor area - but was hoping something had popped up since I have been away... lol.

I have been to the Windsor club a few times many years ago with my oldest and the people were great. Even ran into someone from the club at a club out here and they were so welcoming (even more so than the club holding the training day). 

I know of a few clubs in MI that I would love to visit, as I have known some of these people for a long time via forums and facebook - just never made it down to actually meet-meet them face to face.  Looking forward to crossing the border when I have time to put faces to names.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Shoot me a PM and I'll give you the info for my contacts in Michigan.

We go down every few weeks and train with them.


----------



## Elisabeth Parent (May 5, 2010)

Ryan Venables said:


> Shoot me a PM and I'll give you the info for my contacts in Michigan.
> 
> We go down every few weeks and train with them.


Thank you so much! That is very much appreciated.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry to disappoint you but our's is the first and so far only PSA club in Ontario and as far as I know all of Canada. We do have some one who comes out to some of our training days from the Windsor area and from speaking with her there isn't much there for protection sports (or it could be that there's nothing she's interested in). There are people in and around Buffalo training for PSA although there isn't an official club. 

If you post on our FB Group some one might be able to help out or at least put you in touch with some one who can.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/southernontariopsaclub/?fref=ts


----------



## Elisabeth Parent (May 5, 2010)

Thanks, I actually following that group/page, so when I get down there will definitely inquire. I know someone in the area that trains but I believe she goes quite the distance to do so... I have not really inquired too much yet since I am still up this way.

I know of 1 schH club down that way and enjoyed the people and training there when I visited a few years ago, and when I have run into some members out this way at trials or training/seminar days enjoyed catching up. So I might contact some of them and see if they are aware of training groups in the area as well. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lisa McKay (Nov 30, 2009)

Elisabeth Parent said:


> Hi there - your in Windsor? Awesome! What sort of sports are you involved in?
> 
> I figured there wouldn't be much in terms of PSA in the Windsor area - but was hoping something had popped up since I have been away... lol.
> 
> ...


I am training a dog for Schutzhund. I used to be a member of the Windsor SchH Club a few years ago. I am a member of a club in MI now. Good luck finding the right training group for you. Keep us posted. :wink:


----------

